

Startups, Start Your Engines – The First Premium .CO Auction For Startups - morgancmu
http://morganlinton.com/startups-start-your-engines-announcing-the-first-premium-co-auction-for-startups/

======
mrdazm
Geeky comment here but this.co would go great with some company/business
looking to educate the masses on namespacing. If only...

